# A few weeks on and I still dont know what these corns are...



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Original thread here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/342864-expecting-all-normals-pic-heavy.html

Thought they were ghosts...

Here they are now:









number 1









number 2









Anery from same clutch for comparison.

Any thoughts? Feel free to ask me any questions to help with what these are...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

They still look like ghosts to me.

Could you take a macro shot of one of the light-coloured ones' eyes in sunlight? If they're lavender-based they should have flecks like freckles around the pupil, but if they're not then the eye should be more of a solid colour or a smooth blended colour.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I'll try to get those for you this afternoon, hopefully my camera is up to it!

I'm going to hold these two back to see how their colours develop anyway, but I'm pretty sure these arent just 'light anerys'.

If they are ghosts the that would mean the lavender I paired to my ghost just happened to be het ghost... but there is something strange about these two...


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would agree with Ghost, which means both your parents where het hypo (or visually hypo)


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

The parents were a ghost and a lavender... so that would mean the lavender happened to be het ghost.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has any ghost hatchlings they could put up for comparison... would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Slim chance but could even be lavender ghosts? 

Lavender Ghost project going on the auction block. - CornSnakes.com Forums


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

being uknown het ghost isn't that unlikely, hypo and anery are not exactly uncommon.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> being uknown het ghost isn't that unlikely, hypo and anery are not exactly uncommon.


I suppose, but when I first put it up as a ghost, loads of people told me it wasnt ...

anyway, here is my best attempt at an eye close up, damn thing wouldnt keep still lol.



















Hope this helps


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

9Red said:


> Slim chance but could even be lavender ghosts?
> 
> Lavender Ghost project going on the auction block. - CornSnakes.com Forums


Yes that has crossed my mind tbh, or maybe anery lavenders...


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

theres some pics here that may help - the hatchling and eye photos are both of ghost het lavender:

Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Ghost Cornsnake


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> They still look like ghosts to me.
> 
> Could you take a macro shot of one of the light-coloured ones' eyes in sunlight? If they're lavender-based they should have flecks like freckles around the pupil, but if they're not then the eye should be more of a solid colour or a smooth blended colour.


Just read it properly and the amount of detail needed my pics really arent up to scratch...


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

eeji said:


> theres some pics here that may help - the hatchling and eye photos are both of ghost het lavender:
> 
> Ians Vivarium International Reptile Community Forum | Ghost Cornsnake


Cheers yeh I've used that site quite a lot in the past, it is very good.


----------

